# Run of bad health -_-



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

I've had a bit of a bad run lately! In september I had a suspected bout of respiratory infections, lots of squeaky mice. no discharge of any kind but I whisked off some of the worst to the vet and got some baytril for everybodys water. They all seemed to recover just fine.
Then I had a doe die soon after giving birth, bleeding from the vagina, just bad luck I think but she was a beautiful doe.
I bought 4 gorgeous mice from a breeder in November and quarantined them for 30 days away from the rest, all seemed good. They were a little small but seemed healthy enough, so I integrated them in to my colonies.
A few weeks later one of new the does and one of new the bucks dropped dead for no apparent reason! Now one of the remaining does has what appears to be some kind of abscess on the back of her neck -_-
One of my groups came down with terrible RI, I quarantined the tub away from everybody else. A couple died with horrendous discharge from their nose and eyes, but they seem to be recovering now.
And in my remaining three groups they are dropping like flies! I have a few litters, the other day all seemed healthy and growing well. Yesterday 3 two-week old babies were dead, again no apparent cause. One had gone super skinny and had thin yellow diarrhoea, I immediately culled it and removed it because I have no idea if it's infectious (although it's probably too late anyway), and today another baby is on deaths door, no diarrhoea this time, looks like failure to thrive. I have had 3 seemingly healthy adults just die, no signs of anything wrong.

All in all it's super frustrating, and I could use some suggestions! I've been breeding for a couple of years now and never run in to anything like the problems they're having now. 
I feed 50% vitalin dog food mixed with 50% selective science rat food, and a tiny scattering of mealworms once a week or so (roughly one or two each). I'm considering changing, I saw a thread on here saying layers pellets can be used, thoughts?
I use all sorts of different beddings but it's usually dust free, right now it's bio-catolet cat litter but I've used carefesh, chipsi, and various other things. Nesting material right now is hay as they can get right in and build a proper nest, and they're getting twice the normal amount to help against the cooler weather (although it's not *that* cold in their room). They're in bin cages but with large mesh sheets for ventilation as well as holes. I bought a small animal vitamin supplement for their food, and am considering probiotics as well?

Any thoughts? Anything you would suggest I change? Anything that might be worth trying? It's breaking my heart, I've put so much work in to them over the last few years and suddenly they're all sickly


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Happens to the best of us if we stick around long enough.Without any sort of tests, one can only guess.More difficult because there aren't multiple cases of the same symptoms.Abscesses, for instance, can be Pasteurella.Diarrhoea can be one of the many rotavirus infections, respiratory illness viral or bacterial.You would expect lots of mice to express symptoms.If they were mine I would run a 10-day course of antibiotics through my entire stock and treat for parasites to make sure there are no hidden nasties weakening their health.I would increase the frequency of cleaning out to help keep ammonia down which contributes to RI and will also help from a hygiene aspect for the diarrhoea.I might or might not stop breeding for a month.That's a judgment call.To stop for too long has issues of its own.Mostly I try to breed on through setbacks being extra vigilant for weaklings.


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks, the antibiotics sounds like a good idea, as does the parasite treatment. There are some already pregnant and some with litters of various ages but I think I'll take a break for a bit and let my current babies grow up before trying for more.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm having a similar run of luck SilverWings. It's awful frustrating but as Sarah sys, it happens to the best of us. I've been breeding for the best of 10 years so I know my methods aren't to blame. There are nasties in the mouse world and some sneak into our sheds, new stock is always a huge risk. Quarantine is almost 100% pointless, because a person's stock will build immunity to germs, and be able to carry those germ indefinitely with no ill effect. Put them in with non immune stock and the problems occurr. The weather wil cause a surge/slump in certain bacteria and it's a struggle at least a couple of times a year.

There is no easy answer. I've done a sweep of antibiotics and ivermectin and coxy treatment, but no miracles. You just hve to plough through and things USUALLY look better in the spring.


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Sorry for your losses


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

Ah it sucks that you're also having problems WoodWitch, although I hope you won't mind me taking a little solace that it's not just me! Will just keep at it and hope things get better when the sun comes back


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Are you in Britain or across the pond? I'm going to wager Britain. As you describe almost the same issues. I also have severe barbering and cannibalised litters. All shall be cured come spring, you see if I'm wrong


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

Haha, yes, I am! Down in sunny old Devon  I'm sure you are right! Have had a few munched babies too, forgot about them until you said that. It was weird because they were over a week old and never had them munched that late, but the doe has always been a bit of an oddball


----------

